# anyone ride in the okeechobee prairie?



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thinking about going riding this week end. Any one else ever ride out there?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I haven't been out there but not too far from you, I'm in coral springs, actually thinking about moving up by loxahatchee...

We have been riding a few diff places lately...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

What's the okee prairie? Where is it? And Ricky don't move further man move closer! 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry it took me a while to get back on here. The prairie is about 30-45 minutes outside of okeechobee county. About an hour and a half from west palm beach. It's a pretty cool place to ride. Mostly sand trails that lead from one mud hole to the other.it borders the kissimme prairie state park. You can trail ride all day or play in sum pretty nasty mud.its one of those places where as long as your not one a paved road or messing up someone's property no one messes with you. Me and my group have been riding out there for about 8 years now and have a blast.


----------

